# demotivational poster banner template



## dudenator (Apr 18, 2010)

Hai guys, im looking for a demotivational poster banner template. Well I dont think i should say banner, its more like a frame. But i found this awesome fail so i need the frame for it. I'll post up my fail once its finished.

What I need:

demotivational poster frame template

also if you could tell me the best font, and the best font size for something like this.
Here is a guideline http://images.cheezburger.com/completestor...29182118165.jpg


----------



## Dangy (Apr 18, 2010)

dudenator said:
			
		

> Hai guys, im looking for a demotivational poster banner template. Well I dont think i should say banner, its more like a frame. But i found this awesome fail so i need the frame for it. I'll post up my fail once its finished.
> 
> What I need:
> 
> ...



Here's your frame.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2010)

Black, picture, border, words.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 18, 2010)

There's this site that makes demotivational posters.
http://bighugelabs.com/motivator.php


----------

